# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  2021 Ford Bronco

## bob

Well they have decided to punch at Jeep right up to (and through) the Rubicon. This should be very interesting. Available 35" tires from the factory even. 
https://youtu.be/CacIlFaXph0

----------


## Stallion

Priced competitively too... certainly gonna be popular. Cant wait to see one in action!

----------


## GraniteWinter

It looks packed with goodies and looks awesome. It certainly is gunning for the Wrangler. With everything else they threw at including and offering, I dont see why they didnt offer a solid front axle option? The thing looks sick though!

----------


## bob

> It looks packed with goodies and looks awesome. It certainly is gunning for the Wrangler. With everything else they threw at including and offering, I dont see why they didnt offer a solid front axle option? The thing looks sick though!


If you can offer all of what they are (35" tires, locker, e disco) on IFS, why bother? Jeep has that, Ford is betting this difference will be in their favor. IMO of course. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------


## JeepThrills

I think the competition is good.  Maybe now we'll see more Jeep choices such as the stick shift with the diesel or a V-8 version.  I opted not to get my JL with the 2.0 turbo to avoid possibility of increased complexity resulting in greater chance of failure.  The option of a not-turbo is not a choice the Bronco will offer, though the increased power is kind of attractive.

I do like the idea of the Bronco factory option of 35's and lower gearing than the Rubi, as well as the option of an on-board Nav system that lets you import off road maps.

----------


## bob

Okay, wow, just found even more information in this video here. My main concern is the massive use of electronics, particularly in the transfer case. But it's not Jeep electronics so....
Oh, and a 7 speed manual with a "granny" gear  They are touting a 95:1 crawl ratio, compared to top line Rubicon manual of 84:1. Ford is serious.
I like the tight turn radius feature, where it locks and drags a wheel to tighten a turn. Jeep been dragging calipers for years, now Ford makes it a "feature" lol
https://youtu.be/6n7Kou6LmvU


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

----------


## higgo

I thought they were putting solid front under it? 

I guess the IFS must be pretty strong to take 35s and a locker, but they missed an opportunity here to be truly competitive with the Wrangler. 

Still, its nice to see a new offroad focused 4x4 on the market. Ill definitely bring some new people into the sport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thepinktaco

Ford knows the market they are going after. Even with the Wranglers record sales, what percentage buy them for off-road? Its the newest fad vehicle, everyone wants to be seen with the top down in one, and most couldnt even tell you what a solid axle is. Ford can gain some of those customers over with technology and ride comfort. They didnt make it to overtake that market, just get a piece of the pie. Much like the ranger was never going to take over the Tacoma in the midsize market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mailman2013

Not a fan overall of the looks, but generally things tend to grow on you over time so we'll see there. There are definitely a lot of cool features and it's clear they were aiming to match/beat Jeep at as many of them as possible. The off-road trailcam with the 360 degree view was pretty nifty as well. I know Jeep just made the front-facing camera on the JT an option (which I am sure will quickly make it to the JL, if it hasn't already) but that forces you to add another $2k in options that I wouldn't want, so I am curious how Ford plays that game. 

I also think what they did with the packages is interesting, but I also think it is the same thing as what Jeep does with all the models, just calling it a different flavor. Jeep forces you to go Rubicon if you want all the off-road goodies, and there is no incentive to offer them on a lower trim because they know people will pay for them. I also don't think there is much difference, as far as I know, between other premium features (nicer interior, leather seats standard, power seats, etc.) that you get by also stepping up to the Rubicon, so it has always been about getting the money for the off-road features. Ford let's you start with a base Bronco and add that Sasquatch package (35", lockers, etc.) but I bet it is essentially going to cost the same as going from a Sport/S to a Rubicon, which is currently about a $10k jump for a Jeep. So unless Ford really does something different, I don't think I see much difference in what they are doing (besides the obvious differences in options), but we'll see how they play it.

Likewise, I see lots of people getting excited about the horsepower/torque of the EcoBoost engines, but I think people forget they are turbos and that won't play into anything when going slow/rock crawling, and you will just have a 2.7L V6 essentially. Now if you are flying fast over open terrain/the desert, sure there will be a benefit, but not too much of that up here in NH! My other car is a Mk6 Golf R, which is a 2.0L 4, and until I hit boost ~ 2.5-3K, it feels like a regular, nothing special, 4 cylinder engine.. Similarly, and this is mainly affected by gearing, but I get terrible highway fuel mileage (mid, maybe high 20s) because the car is at 3K while cruising. I suppose I could go slower, but it would have to be like 55/60 mph. Now the 10 speed transmission in the Bronco should help with that, so again, very interested to see real-life impressions and testing.

Not a hater, just not sold until I see and hear more details and actual comparisons. Overall I think it is great that there is competition for the Jeep as that should just improve the Jeeps even more. I am really interested in a diesel JT, but now I am thinking it will be good to wait 1-2 years and see what improvements Jeep comes out with in response. I also am interested what Toyota might do/do they even care with the Tacoma and 4Runner...

----------


## BlueberryHill

My initial impression was "meh, another soccer mom rig", but after going over some of the offerings (one of my friends is more open minded than I am, he had a Ranger) I think this puts Jeep on notice. I've often wondered if Jeep actually allowed the Rubicon goodies in a package that didn't include leather, heated seats, power everything, etc. if they'd be able to sell it. Now we'll see the if the base Bronco with the "Sasquach" package sells. If it's not popular then we'll know Jeep was right, if they can't keep them on the lot Jeep will have to finally finish the "Willys" and put ALL the off-road toys in it.

Likes: all the off-road goodies in a base package (Jeep has to respond to this, I hope), some cool tech like being able to load trail maps in the nav system.

Dislikes: IFS (still think it has no place off-road, just my opinion), computer controlled t'case (buttons? give me a lever with real linkage), turbo.

When I saw the dial to operate the transfer case... well, let's just say it "turned" me off big time.

----------


## Ivoryring

I think it's definitely aimed squarely at the Wrangler, and as customers I think this is a good thing. From what I can tell (before taking delivery of it) the JL is definitely an improvement over the JK, but it feels like Jeep has been the only player for a long time and a bit on the stagnant side. I certainly wouldn't get a 'first year' Bronco, but I hope that it's successful. I don't mean the Sport - I mean the 2dr and 4dr - the 'real' ones. A real competitor to the Wrangler has the potential to force Jeep to keep improving. One potential downside for customers is that both the Bronco and the Wrangler keep getting goodies but at the same time also keep going up and up in price.

----------


## mailman2013

> My initial impression was "meh, another soccer mom rig", but after going over some of the offerings (one of my friends is more open minded than I am, he had a Ranger) I think this puts Jeep on notice. I've often wondered if Jeep actually allowed the Rubicon goodies in a package that didn't include leather, heated seats, power everything, etc. if they'd be able to sell it. Now we'll see the if the base Bronco with the "Sasquach" package sells. If it's not popular then we'll know Jeep was right, if they can't keep them on the lot Jeep will have to finally finish the "Willys" and put ALL the off-road toys in it.
> 
> Likes: all the off-road goodies in a base package (Jeep has to respond to this, I hope), some cool tech like being able to load trail maps in the nav system.
> 
> Dislikes: IFS (still think it has no place off-road, just my opinion), computer controlled t'case (buttons? give me a lever with real linkage), turbo.
> 
> When I saw the dial to operate the transfer case... well, let's just say it "turned" me off big time.



I think that's the thing though...looking at the Wrangler build at jeep.com shows that leather is part of a package/an add-on for the Rubicon and not included...so unless I am missing something there isn't anything fancy besides the off-road capability that you gain going to the Rubicon, which is why there has never been the incentive to offer the stripped-down off-roader. This unlike the Corvette, where you can get the Grand Sport with the Z06 suspension and other track bits, but you don't get the larger/more hp engine and probably a few less included niceties. 

Another thing that I was just thinking of is since the Bronco has lockers with an IFS, I wonder if Jeep could finally include that with the Grand Cherokee. Maybe I'm biased, but it would be great to get the capability of that vehicle up...it still won't match a wrangler but it would be a nice step up for the Trailhawk.

----------


## Stallion

> My initial impression was "meh, another soccer mom rig", but after going over some of the offerings (one of my friends is more open minded than I am, he had a Ranger) I think this puts Jeep on notice.


My first thought was all the soccer moms doing a bronco wave next year (but good on them, its a cool car!) hopefully itll get Jeep to up their packages or lower their price, regardless I agree they ought to have taken notice of what theyre doing.

----------


## Rubicon

Haha!!.jpg

Sorry Chevy...not really ;p

----------


## Rubicon

Then she saw this one on FB:

sorry Toyota.jpg

Could be worse...like the would have been new LR Defender--ouch!

----------


## ecgreen

> I think it's definitely aimed squarely at the Wrangler, and as customers I think this is a good thing. From what I can tell (before taking delivery of it) the JL is definitely an improvement over the JK, but it feels like Jeep has been the only player for a long time and a bit on the stagnant side. I certainly wouldn't get a 'first year' Bronco, but I hope that it's successful. I don't mean the Sport - I mean the 2dr and 4dr - the 'real' ones. A real competitor to the Wrangler has the potential to force Jeep to keep improving. One potential downside for customers is that both the Bronco and the Wrangler keep getting goodies but at the same time also keep going up and up in price.


This.

And I would absolutely buy one of these Bronocs.

----------


## ken2

best to wait a few years until all bugs get  worked out ... maybe pick up a used one off lease  :Stoned:

----------


## Hillman

> best to wait a few years until all bugs get  worked out ... maybe pick up a used one off lease


Or they make a V8 available.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk

----------


## rtowle

I happen to be a fan of IFS due to ground clearance, and if you look at many race trucks, they use it.
why do people not like That front end?

----------


## rtowle

> Or they make a V8 available.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Coyote 5.0 will get my attention!

----------


## Stallion

My dad put in for the wait list... hes feeling like hell get one in the spring!

----------


## BlueberryHill

> I happen to be a fan of IFS due to ground clearance, and if you look at many race trucks, they use it.
> why do people not like That front end?


Fair question. IFS will allow less articulation than live axle with all things being equal on production vehicles. Less articulation means lockers are necessary to maintain traction when a wheel loses contact, which is less likely with live axles. As far as ground clearance; when one tire rolls over an obstacle and compresses it's spring the differential remains at the same height with IFS, the differential lifts with the tire with a live axle.

Race suspension is a poor comparison to production vehicles, extreme amounts of suspension travel and driveline angles make up for these issues. Likewise comparing the Humvee independent suspension that uses portal axles to gain ground clearance, and if you've ever seen their articulation, it's not much.

----------


## nobletrout

I'll admit it, I got sucked into a deposit. Will see if I have the dough and interest when it becomes reality. Went with super base stick shift.

----------


## rtowle

> Fair question. IFS will allow less articulation than live axle with all things being equal on production vehicles. Less articulation means lockers are necessary to maintain traction when a wheel loses contact, which is less likely with live axles. As far as ground clearance; when one tire rolls over an obstacle and compresses it's spring the differential remains at the same height with IFS, the differential lifts with the tire with a live axle.
> 
> Race suspension is a poor comparison to production vehicles, extreme amounts of suspension travel and driveline angles make up for these issues. Likewise comparing the Humvee independent suspension that uses portal axles to gain ground clearance, and if you've ever seen their articulation, it's not much.


Locker seem to be required for Jeeps anyways if you want to go anywhere difficult.
abs lockers with computer, while annoying, offer some chance I guess.

TBH, I am just finishing up an entirely new front end on my Jeep.
i intend to go find some middle of the spectrum challenging trail, see if there are pin stripper branches, and play with my Jeep.
i will then take my cayenne turbo up the same trail, with adjustable air suspension and middle differential locker( locks front and rear, not side to side) and see the difference.

one of the plus sides of IFS is the approach angle for sure, but a good driver can avoid those issues.
just seems like a more modern front axle setup of IFS gives more on road and off road benefits if you are not heading for hard core rocks.
the hummer is IFS, right? I mean the military version.

----------


## BlueberryHill

> Locker seem to be required for Jeeps anyways if you want to go anywhere difficult.
> abs lockers with computer, while annoying, offer some chance I guess.
> 
> TBH, I am just finishing up an entirely new front end on my Jeep.
> i intend to go find some middle of the spectrum challenging trail, see if there are pin stripper branches, and play with my Jeep.
> i will then take my cayenne turbo up the same trail, with adjustable air suspension and middle differential locker( locks front and rear, not side to side) and see the difference.
> 
> one of the plus sides of IFS is the approach angle for sure, but a good driver can avoid those issues.
> just seems like a more modern front axle setup of IFS gives more on road and off road benefits if you are not heading for hard core rocks.
> the hummer is IFS, right? I mean the military version.


To each their own, thats what makes this fun. I've done a few "Hard" class 6 roads and blacks at Rausch without lockers, so their not all that necessary with live axles. 

You missed my comment about comparing the independent suspension on the Hummer/Humvee; portal axles give it decent ground clearance but the articulation is very limited.

----------


## Lumpskie

> Locker seem to be required for Jeeps anyways if you want to go anywhere difficult.
> abs lockers with computer, while annoying, offer some chance I guess.
> 
> TBH, I am just finishing up an entirely new front end on my Jeep.
> i intend to go find some middle of the spectrum challenging trail, see if there are pin stripper branches, and play with my Jeep.
> i will then take my cayenne turbo up the same trail, with adjustable air suspension and middle differential locker( locks front and rear, not side to side) and see the difference.
> 
> one of the plus sides of IFS is the approach angle for sure, but a good driver can avoid those issues.
> just seems like a more modern front axle setup of IFS gives more on road and off road benefits if you are not heading for hard core rocks.
> the hummer is IFS, right? I mean the military version.


Just my opinion.

I owned a Tacoma with more travel than most IFS vehicles.  Now, I'm running a solid front axle 80 series.  I like to run in the rocks.  There is no comparison... the solid front axle kicks IFS backside all day long.  I run trails full open without breaking a sweat that I used to worry about locked up.  True, I have to keep an eye out for the front diff... but that small drawback doesn't compare to the ability to choose any list height you want, run long travel shocks up front and run larger tires by biasing axle placement, front to rear.


That being said, I think the new Bronco looks really cool.  I want to see one in person.

----------


## rtowle

Well, I bought this TJ to plow primarily.
then I started rebuilding the front end...you know this movie.
after many weeks, and many visits from fedex, I am about to finally put it on the road.

i will say, I bought this used cayenne turbo at the same time , because towing, and it was on my bucket list. I get a real kick out of pressing a button and lifting it up to a silly height.
once I feel safe with that suspension ( something is clunking) I will try them both.

The Jeep will be my plow truck for a long time coming.
The cayenne is just passing through...its a toy that gets terrible gas mileage.

i do look forward to testing both the Jeep and my skills off-road, it has been a long time.

----------


## Lumpskie

I'd love to get out and watch that Cayenne wheel.  Let me know if you want to get out sometime.

----------


## Avlis

> The cayenne is just passing through...its a toy that gets terrible gas mileage.


Stock diesel Cayenne gets ~30 MPG. I'm hoping to get into a stock run once I get mine lifted.

I had a running '77 Bronco for a short time (should have kept it) and a '77 project with a Ranger cab. I was a huge fan. This new Bronco is awesome. I'd consider it if I had the $$ and if I didn't love my Cayenne.

----------


## rtowle

> I'd love to get out and watch that Cayenne wheel.  Let me know if you want to get out sometime.


We are renting a place up near Jericho park in two weeks, aug 19th ish
im taking the cayenne...gonna press the up button and see where I can get in trouble.
i will post a thread in the events or rides forum if people want to join.
i would love to have at least one other smarter person than me to tow my a#% out

----------


## Lumpskie

> We are renting a place up near Jericho park in two weeks, aug 19th ish
> im taking the cayenne...gonna press the up button and see where I can get in trouble.
> i will post a thread in the events or rides forum if people want to join.
> i would love to have at least one other smarter person than me to tow my a#% out



Wow, going straight to Jericho!  Have you tried it out on sime class 6 roads ready?  It might he good to get to know how it behaves on some slightly easier stuff first.  Either way, give me a heads up when you go! I'd be happy to wheel with yoy either way, schedule permitting.  (Feel free to contact me via PM as well)

----------


## J&J

Broncos on the Rubicon Trail:

https://www.bronco6g.com/forum/threa...ore-pics.3465/

----------


## Lumpskie

> Broncos on the Rubicon Trail:
> 
> https://www.bronco6g.com/forum/threa...ore-pics.3465/


That second video was especially fun to watch.  When the Bronco climbed the rock face, I was pretty impressed.  I wish I could have seen if there was any actual body damage after that slip.

----------


## rtowle

> Wow, going straight to Jericho!  Have you tried it out on sime class 6 roads ready?  It might he good to get to know how it behaves on some slightly easier stuff first.  Either way, give me a heads up when you go! I'd be happy to wheel with yoy either way, schedule permitting.  (Feel free to contact me via PM as well)


I will for sure! I just picked up 5-18 inch wheels , the smallest diameter that fit over the brakes.
i will be getting bf Goodrich TA KO, these are the biggest tires that are known to fit.
i for a cool spare tire rack I will post a few pick of when I get it on the rig.
roadmaster motorohome spare tire carrier, class 2 hitch.
folds down with tire on, which just made far too much sense because Im not getting stronger.

rich

----------


## m42rima

Thought I'd give this thread a bump.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ4Uh_P4F8Y

Ford just rolled up to Easter Jeep Safari with 4 customized broncos and a sport. 

I'm an FCA kinda guy but I'm loving Ford for their marketing strategy rn

----------

